# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Full Moon

## gigaschatten

So it's full moon and I'm laying awake the whole night, tired and exhausted, but sleep won't come. Any practical things that actually work? Otherwise I'm going to howl at the moon.

----------


## Garjzla

try some autosuggestion.....just focus on breathings...and do some relaxation techniques.....yeah....

or you can visualize a big green pasture and picture fluffy sheep jumping across the fence, and count them....1...2...3...4...5....zzzzzzzzzzz...what...  .o well it works for me  ::D:

----------


## gigaschatten

That would just result in me lying in the dark couting sheep for hours.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

When you try to sleep but can't, after about 20 minutes the best advise is to get up and do something. Read a book, watch tv, etc. Try again in an hour.

----------


## gigaschatten

Thanks so far, tried that, but doesn't work too.

*But I think I just found out something important:*

About a month ago I wrote this post:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...53&postcount=1

Allthough I use to have a very good dream recall, I couldn't remember a single dream at that time.

Well, that was pretty exactly a month - so one moon cycle - ago and the same thing happens right now again. My nights have become a black hole once more.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had trouble sleeping last night, also.  I didn't consider the full moon having anything to do with it, even though I noticed it in the sky last night.  I think it had more to do with my computer becoming hijacked and infested with malware.  I kept running through repair scenarios in my mind, and getting up to check on the scans.

Have you ever read anything linking lunar phases to dreaming & sleeping?

----------


## gigaschatten

> Have you ever read anything linking lunar phases to dreaming & sleeping?



No, but it came to my mind that my sleeping problems go hand in hand with the full moon when I saw it yesterday as I got home shining bright in the black sky. I consider that an intuition. I regularly have that problem for a few days for no obvious reason (I could think of) and checking my dream diary confirmed it happens simultaneously with full moon phases.

Now it seems my dream recall is affected by that as well, and it's not just the lack of sleep, because I usually can recall my dreams just fine, even when not sleeping much.

Any literature you want to recommend?

----------


## Forsaken

I can't imagine how the lunar phase could have any effect on sleeping or dreams, other than if you are aware of the phases and infact _expect_ it to have an effect. Or maybe it shines into your bedroom? The light could have an effect.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Despite what our superstitions would suggest, there has never been any correlation shown between human biology and lunar phases.  At least not in a scientifically worthwhile study.  Even influences on human behavior have yet to be shown.

On the other hand, dreaming is so heavily based on perception and expectation, it seems like one area that could easily be influenced.

----------


## gigaschatten

> Despite what our superstitions would suggest, there has never been any correlation shown between human biology and lunar phases.  At least not in a scientifically worthwhile study.  Even influences on human behavior have yet to be shown.



That is plain wrong. There have been studies and there still are, e.g. at the Universtity of Vienna examining the influence of the moon on biological rhythms and as most know, a normal menstrual cycle has about the same length as a moon cycle. Coincidence? That's just the tip of the iceberg. Where do you people get your information?

----------


## DeathCell

Today is the full moon actually.

----------


## gigaschatten

Well, yeah, and I had another crappy night and my mood is really low.

----------


## Abra

Menstruation cycles occur every 28 days on average (but it differs from person to person). I doubt anything to do with the moon; the moon doesn't cause predictable menstruation, but if you are lucky enough to have a period exactly every 28 days, you could use the phase of the moon as a prediction tool. If you think that your dream cycle occurs every 28 days, then perhaps you can use the lunar phase as a prediction tool, too (though most people use calendars). Of course, I personally would not want to acknowledge the 28 day cycle, because then I might have worse recall caused by the expectation.

The gestation period of a guppy is 28 days, too, but this actually does have something to do with the moon. By having their young on a moonless night, it decreases the chance that a predator will be able to spot them (thus allowing the fry and mother to recuperate from birth and adjust to life). Similarly, your recall problem may be hindered by the light of the moon. I suggest wearing a sleep mask. Also, meditate at least 15 minutes before bed. While in bed, meditate as long as you can until it is too hard to focus.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Wow Abra you became a dreamguide congrats I remember when you had 1 post. Anyways I digress. Let's not all go denying what he has said about the lunar cycle and how it has a connection to biological things. Because as a matter of fact it does. It actually has an affect on many things.

----------


## gigaschatten

Wow, this was the most crappy night I ever had. Maybe the short daylight hours play a role with this as well. I could remember a few dreams, but only fragmental and I had to try really hard. Something strange happened, too.

When I woke up from my half-sleep (the only thing I was able to get), there were flashes before my eyes displaying various scenes from places with each pulse. I couldn't control it but direct it gently. Those places were very real, a city at day, with houses, streets, passengers, a bit of traffic. There was absolutely nothing dreamlike about them.

----------


## DeathCell

> Wow Abra you became a dreamguide congrats I remember when you had 1 post. Anyways I digress. Let's not all go denying what he has said about the lunar cycle and how it has a connection to biological things. Because as a matter of fact it does. It actually has an affect on many things.



Oh yes.

The moon also pulls on water(the oceans) are bodies are primarily made out of water. 

Just another example.

Woman's cycles don't coincide exactly with the moon but each woman is like her own moon.  Waxing and Waning 
Men are like the sun...

Their are many odd comparisons throughout.

----------


## drewmandan

For me, the full moon does make it much harder to get to sleep. I would suggest closing the blinds or curtains if you have them. Or a blindfold, etc.

----------


## gigaschatten

This night was even more crappy than the last. I managed to fall asleep in the morning, maybe 9 a.m. and slept until 6 in the evening. At least I had a very long dream period, so after I woke up it took me 1 and a half hours to write down that unbelievably long dream. Nevertheless, lots of dreamsigns, but no lucidity.

----------


## Erikkujonson

Maybe, youre part WEREWOLF!!!

----------


## gigaschatten

That would explain the hairs all over my body and the bloody taste when I wake up.

----------


## Erikkujonson

Rofl, exactly my point!

----------


## ray

don't worry i do this too except be thankful your insomnia isn't as bad as mine.i can not physically sleep on full or new moons and each quarter i get about half a night.the night before each the new and full moon i wake and fall asleep constantly ,about every half hour, all through the night.the moon also affects my mood strongly.idk i always just thought the moon affected me more and what i did was normal. it doesn't bother me much. also i found out i was born on a new moon.anyways...sorry i can't help since i haven't found anything helpful to my condition.  ::roll::

----------


## Licity

> That is plain wrong. There have been studies and there still are, e.g. at the Universtity of Vienna examining the influence of the moon on biological rhythms and as most know, a normal menstrual cycle has about the same length as a moon cycle. Coincidence? That's just the tip of the iceberg. Where do you people get your information?



No opinion on the subject, but I'd like to point out that at the present time, a lunar cycle is about twenty-nine and a half days, not twenty-eight.

----------


## DeathCell

One must learn to take the vibrations and power from the moon for what it is.

----------


## gigaschatten

Well, at least I can sleep again.

----------


## DeathCell

> Well, at least I can sleep again.



You need to harness the moon, its speaking to you.

----------


## gigaschatten

> You need to harness the moon, its speaking to you.



What? Like going on a killing spree eating brain and drinking blood?

----------


## DeathCell

> What? Like going on a killing spree eating brain and drinking blood?



Not quite.

----------


## Erikkujonson

> Not quite.



YES!!!!

----------


## ray

lol, then how do you mean deathcell?

----------


## DeathCell

:smiley:  It's a secret you'll hopefully come to understand someday.

----------


## ray

::roll::   :Werewolf:

----------


## Darklight45

there are some crazy ppl on this form. Really the moon has nothing to do with it in my opinon. It could be sicolagical [can't spell]  :wink2:

----------


## Erikkujonson

> there are some crazy ppl on this form. Really the moon has nothing to do with it in my opinon. It could be sicolagical [can't spell]



psychological maybe?

----------


## Darklight45

yes ty

----------


## Erikkujonson

> yes ty



lol np

----------


## DeathCell

> there are some crazy ppl on this form. Really the moon has nothing to do with it in my opinon. It could be sicolagical [can't spell]



And their is some crazy bad typing hidden throughout your post.

You've never noticed the "lunacy" of a full moon, from people who can't handle it?

The strangest people are out..

----------


## Darklight45

> And their is some crazy bad typing hidden throughout your post.
> 
> You've never noticed the "lunacy" of a full moon, from people who can't handle it?
> 
> The strangest people are out..



 no because I am one of the very few normal people out there :smiley:

----------


## gigaschatten

> no because I am one of the very few normal people out there



LOLROFL, someone thinks he's normal.

----------


## panta-rei

Chemically speaking, the full moon has no effect on people's behavior, but psychologically it can.

Many people believe that the "myth" of people commiting more crimes and acting crazier on nights with full moons has been dismissed, but if you look at the study that was done, it was pretty faulty... 

I still maintain that the moon does affect people's behavior.

----------


## Darklight45

yes I do  ::D:

----------


## Licity

> no because I am one of the very few normal people out there



In the crazy man's world, the sane man is insane... 

Yeah, I haven't seen any effect whatsoever of the moon that is detectable if they don't know the phase of the moon. Personally I think it's just placebo on the part of the entire culture, and it's been going on for a very long time.

In fact, I bet the idea of the full moon making people crazy comes from the fact that a moon cycle takes roughly the same amount of time as a menstrual cycle. All the arguments people make using that are flipped, claiming that the twenty-eight days is caused by some biological interaction with the moon.

Plus, if there is any connection between the moon and human behavior, don't you think that someone on the ISS, which can be much closer to/further away from the moon would have noticed?

----------


## The Cusp

Just as anyone who works at a hospital (especially the ER), and they will tell you full moons are nuts.

----------


## panta-rei

That was the legend behind the myth... Sad thing is, its really not that different. Its the weekends that affect the ER and stuff the most.

----------


## gigaschatten

> Its the weekends that affect the ER and stuff the most.



That's a myth.

However, this moon phase does not seem to take much influence on my dreaming. I'm currently training very had though.

----------


## panta-rei

Okay, during a full moon, there are:

More aggravated assaults
More crimes (In a one-year study...)
More psychiatric emergency room visits
More self-poisonings
More consultations in general practice offices, six days after a full moon
More bitings by either a cat, rat, horse or dog

The moon does not effect:

Police arrests
Calls for police assistance
Aggressive "incidents" by hospitalized psychiatric patients
Rate of agitation in 24 nursing home residents (three month study)
The number of aggressive offenses for 1,300 male inmates in a medium security Prison
Assaults in four prisons
Homicides
All other psychiatric related occurrences.
All other suicide related occurrences
Emergency Room Calls/Emergency Room Visits/Hospital Admissions
Drug Use/Overdose
Car accidents

----------


## gigaschatten

During the last 5 days I wasn't able to lucid dream again, no matter what I tried. Now it works effortlessly and before those 5 days I had LDs every night. There seems to be a strong correlation with the moon phases.

----------


## Androxity

The moon alters my sleeping patterns. I can't sleep well during the full moon, these are days when I have known the moon was full, and when I hadn't been outside at night at all.

It really messes with my sleeping clock. I lay there for hours wanting to fall asleep but nothing happens. This same thing happens to my father, and his father as well.

----------


## Golden Son

The pics you see here are from that night recently in 09 that was supposedly the biggest/closest moon of 09(not the one we had recently in December, the one in January), I snapped a pic with my phone, 2 clouds were in perfect position and it makes the moon look like an eye, pretty cool

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I couldn't sleep either the last days... Maybe a coincidence?

Cool pic by the way!

----------


## DeathCell

> no because I am one of the very few normal people out there



Why would that prevent you from seeing strange people?

The moon holds secrets.

----------


## Licity

> Why would that prevent you from seeing strange people?
> 
> The moon holds secrets.



Such as...?

----------


## DeathCell

> Such as...?



A delicious peanut butter flavored inside for one.



And for those of us who understand drawing down the moon  :smiley:

----------


## deepsleep

> A delicious peanut butter flavored inside for one.



omg it does??!?!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> omg it does??!?!



Yes, I thought everyone knew that... I guess it really was a secret!  ::shock::

----------


## gigaschatten

Stupid! Everybody knows the moon is made of cheese.

----------


## DeathCell

> Stupid! Everybody knows the moon is made of cheese.



Don't spread false rumors. Peanut butter.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

My mum works at a retirement home, she says the old people sometimes "goes crazy" when there is a full moon.  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> My mum works at a retirement home, she says the old people sometimes "goes crazy" when there is a full moon.



That's because they can clearly see the peanut butter inside the moon and the go crazy for it!  ::banana::

----------


## DeathCell

I need a glass of milk.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Go get one then  :tongue2: 

What I do when I can't sleep, I just conciously lose consciousness. I start thinking about random things, and gradually lose consciousness.
Sometimes I'm like: but how can I lose conscious? but then I just say: I can do to this, whatever  :smiley:

----------


## ray

so i was wondering(too lazy to start a new thread) if anyone had insomnia on new moons too?

----------


## insight

What keeps you awake?
Is it through the thoughts that are somehow intensified then? Tell us what happens around it?

----------

